# Lardibutts Thread



## Lardibutts

*Moderator's note:* This thread is dedicated to the fans of Lardibutts, a member of the Dimension's Writers Guild who has not yet designated any of his tales as representative of his work:

His stories may be accessed by using the search functon, keyword Lardibutts. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Lardibutts, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Lardibutts.


----------



## Lardibutts

If Ive understood the instructions correctly, once I send this first test post to myself, a really massive pear-shaped SSBW will be able to identify where I live and will call around to undo my writers block.

The kettle is on; I'm sitting here waiting with sharpened pencil . . . . . .


----------



## Lardibutts

Yeah, well I'm still waiting. The ground didn't shake nor nothing. So did I get the wrong idea? 
_Did you mean in my "Hotmail" email box or as a PM?_


----------



## Risible

I just reading/editing the epilogue to "Bottoming Out." What a lovely story, Lardibutts! I could picture myself romping through that Roman villa, ché vita!
Bravo!


----------



## Lardibutts

Ah - you know how to say the sweetest things. Thank you so much.
Me, I'm just please to be out of that story in one piece. I'll never make it up as I go along again.

The problem with this multi parter was too big a canvas, too many characters, too long a time frame. Which meant there was not enough time to linger on detail or indulge in the descriptions upon which this genre depends.


----------



## Lardibutts

Ive never quite known what to do with this, my very own thread - its a bit too self reverential. Too much introspective reflection never did anyone any good. 

OK I maybe overweight but the reason I hover around Dimensions is that Im always much happier appreciating seriously weighty people than contemplating my own navel. I go along with the traditional African view that a Big Man is big in every way, deserving of the utmost respect (this goes for big women too  as in you no mess with Madame Mensah, she very Big Man).

Since I was a kid of about 3 or 4 Ive always been turned on by fantasising about folks of either sex swelling up to impossible sizes.

*But Ive had some feedback about my "da Vittorios" story artwork in the Fine Arts Forum which has made me think.* 

A couple of posts thought my illustration showed of one of my heroines fattened up to the point where: 

SocialBfly posted


> she no longer even looks human, is that how we are seen? What happened, when you reach a certain size, are you no longer seen as human?


Coop, a frequent contributor to WG fiction posted


> It was good up to the last 3 panels. Seriously...WTF? No offense to you man, it's good but what on earth did you do to her!?


Now while they may just have been reacting to my crap artwork, the comments set me to _wondering what it might feel like on off days_, once someone has fattened up to such impossible sizes. 

My starting point has always been Wilson Barbers. The larger his heroines fatten-up, the happier they become. Always. Even if theyd been unwilling at first or perhaps been seduced by trickery or majick into rapid weight gain. This is how I like it. 

I am troubled by the other position where the fattened up subject is permanently unhappy like Joyce in JPs Heavy Debt or those victims of the Barons extreme whims here for example. For them getting fattened up to their sublime size is a punishment they richly deserve for an earlier misdemeanour. Only very occasionally does Joyce feel any relief from the misery of her transformation.

IMHO, being XWG ought to be a reward not a punishment. For example: at 1250 lbs. in Buffet Gluttonous Pig, Lisas legs were


> "fully buried under the enormous mountain called belly. It spilled off the bed and the fat covered her feet and toes. She was thrilled to discover that she could no longer move her greedy fat fingers. Now she could do nothing except continue being fed, be given sexual pleasure, talk and sleep and eat more. That's what she wanted. That's what I wanted. Life living our dream was great!


Yeah thats where I am at.

What do you think?


----------



## Risible

I think, to each his own.

Are you asking if it is better to have the fat character happy with his/her circumstances, or if the fat character should be miserable?

I don't think there's a right or wrong here, rather each author imbues characters according to his/her own vision. I don't believe stories should have a happily ever after ending necessarily, or have a moral or lesson to impart.

In the case of the stories here at Dims, most of them encompass a fantasy, I would guess. Fantasies usually don't correlate with real life, so I don't think it's possible to read any of the stories here and judge the author by how they treat with their characters.

You used JP as an example. He has written a couple of stories that I've edited/read, each one featuring an extremely fat person who has been grown against his/her will (one story has a fat female protagonist, the other a male), both completely at the mercy of another, and both unhappy. Both of these stories may have sprang from his imagination, but I can't then surmise that this reflects on JP's real life behavior, and that he must enjoy inflicting pain.

If a story makes you unhappy to read it, then don't read it. I edited a story the other day that made me very unhappy; I discussed it with Observer and let him know that I don't wish to read any more of this author's contributions.

I hope I got your intent right, Lardibutts.

BTW, I really enjoy your stuff; you have a lyrical style that always makes me smile, not to mention the food descriptions! :eat2: Those always make me happy. 

One more thing, regarding SocialbFly's comment that you quoted. She was speaking to the utter objectification of your character, as chronicled in the series of morphs that you did of her. From a beautiful woman at several sizes to a ... shapeless blob. There are many, many strong female members on Dims who feel sharp dismay, and anger, over the near constant impression they get here that fat women should be objectified and humiliated, or worse. There is a constant undercurrent of this anger on many of the other boards. I'm just noting this for you, as I wasn't sure if you picked up on the point of her post.


----------



## Lardibutts

Bless you Risible, how kind to respond so patiently. And with a compliment too (though “lyrical” is not an adjective I would use about myself) . 

Don’t get me wrong about JP, I always look forward to reading the instalments just as avidly as everyone else.
I just enjoy reflecting about what may be going on in the heads of the fantasy characters in WG stories (as well as speculating about the authors).


> There are many, many strong female members on Dims who feel sharp dismay, and anger, over the near constant impression they get here that fat women should be objectified and humiliated, or worse.


Is the WG genre still suspect in the eyes of these strong female members if the writer is a woman e.g. Lizzy or Melonie Bell?

It is probably because I do have such guilt over fantasising about pretty young things being objectified while getting morphed into shapeless blobs that 
a. I feel better when those who have gained weight in the fantasy are happy and accepting of it (a la WB)
b. In my stories the perpetrator usually gets their come-uppance. e.g. the Capitano in Projetto Rondo part 10 Endgames and the writer (me) in my partially autobiographical A Candied Life about growing up in the north of England. Interestingly WB (who moderated stories in those days) emailed me to say he disliked the dark ending to that piece.


----------



## samster

I'll weigh in here (if you'll pardon the pun) as this is a very interesting thread. Firstly, Lardibutts I love your stories and some of the descriptions are just fantastic. Which for me is what I look for in the stories!

On the subject of WG and some of the work - I object to some of the stories I see posted here because it is just so negative. Many stories start off with some vacant, somewhat airheaded, yet pretty girl and fatten up so that it screws up her life. I just don't think that's doing our particular fetish justice or the characters themselves.

For my part I much prefer the story lines where our vacant, somewhat air headed yet pretty girl gains weight but that this is part of overall changes in her life. Not necessarily nicey nice but that it just all makes sense! I think Mollycoddles does this very well through Alice, The Id also does this (as do you Lardibutts!) and I try to do it with my writing. My whole starting point with WG writing was that I fell in love with it but got frustrated at some of the characters. I know lots of girls who are very attractive (in the slim conventional way) who were not total bitches - so I love stories where they gain and their lives actually hold together when their chubby not skinny.

Just getting my thoughts down here after reading this interesting thread. One thing I would also add, however, is each to their own. I'm only saying what I like - not having a go at other peoples work.

Sam.

P.S. An interesting idea for a story with a lady who's gained some on an "off day". That could be fun


----------



## Lardibutts

samster said:


> I'll weigh in here (if you'll pardon the pun) as this is a very interesting thread ...... An interesting idea for a story with a lady who's gained some on an "off day". That could be fun



Wow - samster contributing to this thread is an honour, thanks for the comments. Thanks too for thoughts that allow us an insight to your delicious writing.

Can I cheekily put in a request: I am sure a lot of people would go along with me in pleading that svelte trophy wife Lucy be selected to be the heroine in the story about "a lady who's gained some on an 'off' day"? 

L


----------



## samster

Now that is a really good idea with Lucy! When I get time that will be done.


----------



## Coop

When when it comes to weight gain and stuff I think about Willix and his art. 

He makes the girls huge but still retain their human shape. I mean take a look at Sarah's big adventure. That's how I want to envision people growing like. Bigger and wider but at the same time keep their shape of a normal human. 

While I like big girls, there is a point where there is a "too big"

The last 3 panels of that art was the limit.

Like I said you tell excellent stories and draw excellent art, but I somewhat find it a bit discouraging when the heronie turns into a shapeless blob of fat.


----------



## Lardibutts

I'm busy trying to polish up the bit I deleted in the last installment of The Sabb Year about what they ate for our mod:


Risible said:


> Oh, come on, my friend! You halted the story just before they dove into one of those delightful feasts that you're so good at describing! (Can you tell I'm hungry? )



While I'm doing this I've just had a silly thought. Would it be an idea for someone to propose a food item, then someone else respond with a short piece of writing on it?

Here's a starter - no it isn't, its a main course: *"A chicken Vindaloo to top off the 12 pints of lager"* 

Oh I nearly forgot, you need to finish off with another food....


----------



## Risible

Ha! Well, as long as you stick to McDonalds and supersize meals, I guess I can participate. After all, I _am_ American. 


Actually, the community I'm in is quite ethnic with lots of Asian and Indian restaurants. I imagine you have the pick of Mediterranean restaurants, at least when you're on vacation. Now, here in Diamond Bar, we have one - one - Italian restaurant and zero Greek restaurants (they're a scarcity in So Cal, in fact). Of course, this being So Cal, we have doubles and triples of every kind of fast food franchise available in America. :happy:


----------



## Lardibutts

I've just posted the first part of a story I wrote sometime ago here. It's called "Conference Pears" about a great classic old cafe - the sort of places that have always fascinated me.

I'd actually wanted to post the second part of "Sabbatical Year" but I've stalled on the development of that one.

Incidentally no one has drawn attention to the fact that Part One of "Sabb Year" was a total rip-off by me of "THE TRUTH ABOUT PYECRAFT" by H. G. Wells which you can find here. This has the brilliant original illustration and is a very beautifully written period piece. It fascinates me how there has obviously been a minority fascination with Weight Gain down the centuries.


----------



## Lardibutts

In the readers forum I've just answered a enquirer's post about about illustrated stories and since I spent some time inserting links I thought it worthwhile copying the core into "my" thread here. 

I originally began by illustrating my stories - or rather I wrote stories around illustrations. The first story I posted was : 
Countersplurge (as Lindsey Lamass). Later there was the follow-up
"Projetto Rondo"  , then some more: 
Steps into Fantasy  ,
Life in the Round , 
Slow Food and Big Sisters ,
Vittorio "il pistone". 
Sadies Incredible Exploding Maids 

Countersplurge is the only story where pics are embedded within the text; all the others you have to follow the link to the pix posted as "Fine Art" files. Apparently the current format cannot integrate pix and words. The pics I liked doing best were the ones to the silliest of all my bunch of silly fantasy stories: Sadies Incredible Exploding Maids - (SSBBW) Fant, Dom, Immob,~XWG) I did a little animation for this.

I spent so much time in my fantasy world working up these pix that my real world relationships began to be at risk. I really admire people like Studio, Bigggie and Brenda Marshal with her Ponderous Woman comics.

On the current work front I'm just finishing posting the Cafe Braunzucker "Chocolate Pears" story after a long lay off and have another (very) Full Professor's Sabbatical Year yarn on the the stocks to finish.


----------



## elroycohen

Just caught up with the latest updates to _Conference Pears _and I must say it is as intriguing and imaginative as always.

What I admire most about your stuff is how, above and beyond everything else, it always has a fun vibe.

So cheers to you, sir...Seriously, I’m lifting my glass of Gray Goose right at this moment.

_*Pauses to think, and to drink*_

Which (snicker snicker) essentially means I’m typing one handed.



ec


----------



## Lardibutts

> "Which (snicker snicker) essentially means Im typing one handed


 .... but I'm seeing double now the bottle is empty."
Thanks so much for your post ec. 

Having been blessed with the WG fetish I get to spend too much of my time inside my head. I had the idea for the story a long time ago -about the interaction between the ideal SSBW world inside my head and outside reality. It seemed a fun idea to have one of the insiders take over the real world. 

The last few posts got a bit too much out of hand by trying to incorporate the "fat wedding" I'd been to on a recent trip down to the southern Med. The patches back to the original story look very raw.

Cin! Cin!


----------



## Lardibutts

Its proved a lot trickier writing the Dream Goddess story  here set in the stone age than I imagined. 

From childhood Id always enjoyed A Yankee in King Arthurs Court http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=820DbxAPVho plots where a laid back present day character (like a wise cracking Bing Crosby) wakes up in a time warp. 

Also those pre-historic Fat Lady goddesses have been a total turn on for me ever since I first heard about them in my mid teens. Over the years Ive visited the Maltese Fat Lady shaped Neolithic temples a number of times (the oldest buildings on the planet) and have found out quite a bit about the excavated artefacts and the theories about how they might have been used.

So it seemed an ideal scenario for a story.

And thats where the difficulties began. I can see why it is easier setting stuff in a sci fi future where you can make it all up. Its different going backwards.

For a start there are all the technology pitfalls: did they have wheels (not yet in the Neolithic central Med), fire (yes), boats (yes), domesticated animals (yes), what kind of food? Grapes? Olives? Were these guys skilled at fishing? Would they recognise a tuna salad?

Compared to a damsel in distress in a mediaeval castle story where the dialogue is all Shakespearean prithees and thou doth jest Sire!, no one has a clue how stone age folk might have communicated - thats why I found it more fun to write modern dialogue for them .

The easy bit was assuming that just the same emotional stuff went on between folk as it does now and that our same fetishes and turnons existed then.

I think I can remember a Monty Python sketch of Robin Hood and his Merrie Men in Sherwood Forest with red double decker London buses passing in the background, and also BBC costume dramas with vapour trails overhead are not unknown.

So how many anachronisms can you spot in my Dream Goddess posts?


----------



## VVET

Lardibutts said:


> If Ive understood the instructions correctly, once I send this first test post to myself, a really massive pear-shaped SSBW will be able to identify where I live and will call around to undo my writers block.
> 
> The kettle is on; I'm sitting here waiting with sharpened pencil . . . . . .



I think about a 3rd of us FAs have that fantasy:wubu:


----------



## Zoom

Lardibutts said:


> I think I can remember a Monty Python sketch of Robin Hood and his Merrie Men in Sherwood Forest with red double decker London buses passing in the background


No such Monty Python sketch in the TV series or movies. There _was_ a Dave Allen At Large sketch where a Roman centurion says "Hail Caesar! You will find London has changed much in the years since you were last here," and the camera pulls back to show buses etc. Dave Allen did several Robin Hood sketches too, which may be why you remember this.


----------



## Lardibutts

Yeah, you’re definitely right about MP. Maybe also about Dave Allen but I never managed to watch much of him. Many thanks for responding.
.


----------



## Lardibutts

Talking of big ladies’ backsides, last night I watched "No.1 Lady’s Detective Agency" http://www.bbc.co.uk/ladies/ an absolute _must see _for FAs


----------



## Lardibutts

In posting a new piece "KATE & JIM/JIM & KATE" in Recent Additions, the first for some time, Im like one of those little shield shaped beetles that pile other peoples crap on themselves before venturing out on the town. 

Id run out of imagination, Id milked dry my themes of fat University professors and fantasy fat islands off North Africa; readership had fallen

So I took myself off down through the orphanage as a voyeur. I found this pair of discards KATE & JIM then further down the list JIM & KATE just asking to be coupled together back to back (as it were). 

The first orphan is sweetly plausible, the second crude brutal fantasy so my idea was to complete them within a structure of a) setting the scene, b) Kates dark fantasy, c) Jims even darker fantasy, and finally: d) the happy outcome. In my editing and in writing c) and d) I blurred the narrative a bit hoping the reader would never quite be sure what is fantasy and what is real. 

Though of course the whole world knows the U.S. intimately from the movies and TV, apart from overnight stopovers in Houston and Miami, a brief business trip to NY has been my only _actual _experience of the States Thats why I gave it a location on NYs east side, maybe a bit more up market than the original fragments. 

Id be pleased to receive any feedback (+ or ).


----------



## elroycohen

Good stuff. Elements from the originals were in there with plenty of your style of writing added in. The stories seemed a good fit for you to take and mold them and build on the element of fantasy. 

The only thing that struck me as a little odd were the lack of food descriptions that generally are included in your stories. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Lardibutts

Right! At last I'm done with "Chocolate Lovers".
It took a whole lot more effort than I'd bargained for to re-package MAGM's dialogue in a new setting. It ended up much too long because there was a lot more of the dialogue than I realised, I should have cut more. 
I'm pleased it's scored over 5 times as many hits as the original but there was very little feedback so you never know whether folks stayed around to read the stuff.


----------



## Lardibutts

Now I'm about to post a little fantasy called "The Frying Dutchman". 

This has lurked in my mind and as fragments on my hard disk for nearly 10 years ever since one September afternoon I watched boats locking up through the canal near Sens, south of Paris. 
Like migrating birds, they were escaping from winter in northern Europe, starting to climb over the Col dOr to the Burgundy wine country before passing down the Saone and the Rhone rivers to the South of France and the Med.
The boat is real and so is the Dutchman. He was a millionaire who apparently made his money by computer analyses of form, betting on the horses from his ship. He may even read this piece and recognise himself.
One of the female crew (a ringer for Captain Grieta) invited me onboard to look down into the cargo hold converted into a very plush double height living area.


----------

